# Baume & Mercier watches



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

A freind asked about these watches, I've heard of them but that's about it







. Any imformation will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Mike..


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Swiss, overpriced, some nice looking dials and cases, but no better than better priced Oris, even with Andy's favourite hour hand, or is that hand on the hour........something about member.....or something.......sorry.....getting off message here.

All comes down to choice of dial and case attraction in the end, but I will no longer pay over Â£200 for ANY quartz watch. Silly money!

Suspect the mechanical B & M's are 2824's

Get an M5!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2003)

Mike,

It depends on whether you are talking about vintage or modern Baume et Mercier.

The vintage B+M made some beautiful chronographs with Landeron and Valjoux movements.

I've also had some really nice old steel watches from B+M with lovely gold plated and finished movements.

They have latterly been owned by both Piaget and Cartier which produce the modern range of watches that seem to be aimed at the US market as a lot are to be seen over there.

Hope this helps, Post a pic if you are still not sure.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------

